# Help please!



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anybody know how to get in touch with jae! To ask for permission to advertise on the cars for sale section.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Jae no longer owns this forum :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=263219

You are allowed to advertise your vehicle (or whatever else for sale) in the appropriate section, but it must have a price.

viewforum.php?f=40


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks t3rbo, at least I found the correct place now haha


----------

